# Substitute kratingdaeng in place of sugar, or am I crazy?



## MrChoat (16/9/14)

Maybe I'm crazy, but I want to experiment with using different substitutes for dextrose in brewing.

So far I've had good luck with bickford's cordials in place of dextrose in ciders. It completely ferments out and leaves a slight flavouring behind, then I back sweeten at kegging.

I've been brewing a few beers lately. Extracts mostly. I haven't used dextrose in anything for a while, but would it be completely out of the question to add Thai red bull to a cheap tin of pale ale to see what it does? 

If anyone is unfamiliar with it, kratingdaeng is basically uncarbed syrup. You can buy it by the carton in Viet communities. It has to be at least 50% sugar, with added caffeine, taurine and a whole mess of other uppers.

My question is, has anyone tried stranger substitutes for fermentables before, and how did it turn out?
I'm wondering along the lines of a bottle of lime cordial in a mexican kit? 

Could it work? And most importantly, will it taste alright?


----------



## vykuza (16/9/14)

It's got a pretty strong flavour, so expect redbull flavoured beer. Maybe mix some with some beer to get a feel if the flavours will gel? Or go with the plainest tin you can find so it doesn't clash.

We've seen redskin beer, chicos beer and I have heard of a bottle of roses lime going into a cervesa tin (not me, ... ew).


----------



## MrChoat (17/9/14)

Nick R said:


> It's got a pretty strong flavour, so expect redbull flavoured beer. Maybe mix some with some beer to get a feel if the flavours will gel? Or go with the plainest tin you can find so it doesn't clash.
> 
> We've seen redskin beer, chicos beer and I have heard of a bottle of roses lime going into a cervesa tin (not me, ... ew).


Redskin beer huh? That sounds like a nostalgic trip to my childhood. Any link to a recipe? How was it done.. Was it fermented from redskins or did the flavour get added before bottling?

I guess what I'm trying to work out is if I can make a beer that tastes ok, doesn't put me to sleep, that doesn't taste like pharmaceuticals and isn't too sweet.

I might go get a couple of cans of light extract, start a 23l cerveza style brew, and do another 5l in a smaller fermenter substituting some sugars for kratingdaeng.


----------

